# hs621 scraper bar maintenance



## bman03 (Jan 8, 2018)

I wanted to replace the scraper bar. When I got under there I found the bolts, nuts, and plates all worn and rusty. The replacement costs seemed high:
Bolt: 90101-VA2-000 ; $5 x 4
Nut: 90343-ZE6-000 ; $4 x 4
Plate: 76344-747-A10; $9 x 4


Is there a cheaper (and just as reliable) way to replace the hardware?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Not sure where you got your prices. But a lot of people seem to like Boats.net for Honda parts. Some quick Googling showed better prices at a bunch of places, vs what you listed. But to consolidate to a single vendor, to maybe save on shipping: 

Bolt, 6mm pan, $1.48:
https://www.boats.net/product/honda/90101-VA2-000

Nut, 6mm self-locking, $1.18: 
https://www.boats.net/product/honda/90343-ZE6-000

Plate, $2.92: 
https://www.boats.net/product/honda/76344-747-A10

The nuts and bolts you might be able to buy at the hardware store or something. I'd bring the originals with me, though, to match up. The bolts appear to be carriage bolts.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

I agree with RedOctobyr. You should be able to get stainless steel bolts at your local hardware much cheaper. Carriage bolts, washers and lock nuts. I never buy bolts from parts suppliers.


----------

